
John Urschel Gets Accepted at MIT for a Maths PhD - libso
http://qz.com/603267/an-nfl-player-was-just-accepted-to-the-math-phd-program-at-mit/
======
cafard
Frank Ryan, quarterback for an NFL champion Cleveland Browns team, had a Ph.D.
in math from Rice.

------
banku_brougham
I love Richard Sherman, but I have found my favorite NFL player in John
Urschel.

